# Visa label on an ETA?



## gazroly (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all, I'm in the proccess of applying for a partner Visa for Australia, and I seem to have becom a bit stuck at the firs hurdle! I was going through the form and a few pages in is asks if ive travelled to australia before...which I have on an ETA. It then asks for the Visa label number, or one isnt available, a Visa grant number. 
My question is do ETA's have a label or grant number??? I don't remember gettting a letter with one on. It just went through and I had my visa online??

Any help would be great...im trying my damndest not to use an agent! lol

Thanks guys


----------



## roly99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi there,

I've just applied for my partner visa from Canada and I had the same question. The immigration office in Ottawa told me to add my passport number in the visa grant number space and they would look up the ETA with that information. You may want to double check with the UK office to make sure they have the same process. Good luck.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

a friend did the same, she called the australian embassy/high commission here and asked them, they gave her the number as she could not find the same on her passport.


----------



## gazroly (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahh thanks, ill do that then, need to phone them about some other bits and bobs anyway!! Thanks for your help!


----------

